# One of my top 5



## TWright33 (Jul 29, 2014)

Some of you may know, I am trying to get into some wedding photography. I have started by second shooting with the lady that shot my wedding.

Long story short, there was this bar connected to the area where the wedding reception was. 

The lighting was awesome, and I could imagine the shot before I ever took it. It was one of those moments where I actually felt like I knew what I was doing because I could see the entire shot before it ever happened.

The final result does have some post work that I'm not entirely happy with just yet, but it is close enough for now.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2014)

his face is still a bit dull gray.  I'd increase the whites just a touch (look at his eyes).  I think I'd rather see it pure white than that gray.

otherwise, nice shot.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2014)

yeah, your histogram suggests you did this on purpose.  I want to see black blacks and white whites for this:


----------



## TWright33 (Jul 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> yeah, your histogram suggests you did this on purpose.  I want to see black blacks and white whites for this:



I know what you mean, I did a curve adjustment to give it a matte look.

This is the image without the curve adjustment


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps a little fine-tuning still required, but that is a great image.  Well done!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 29, 2014)

Agreed on the fine tuning, but very nice shot. I can't decided if I like the deep blacks vs the softer tones.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> This is the image without the curve adjustment


 it looks much better.

nice shot


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm also assuming you darkened the left of the frame?


----------



## TWright33 (Jul 29, 2014)

I darkened the top left corner, that's the spot I'm not too happy with.

There is a coke fountain machine and a Budweiser mirror that were very bright and distracting.


----------

